# The Hobby 2x, Lebanon, TN 4/12/14 Saturday



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

This is SQ and Show and Shine only. SPL will be Sunday.

Who all plans to be there?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I plan to be there.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I am planning on making it.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope that there will be more than just the 3 of us there. :worried:


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Hopefully so.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

We'll see if I can get a tune by then. I just sold my amps and will be replacing them one day this week with new amps.

Chuck


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I gotta work Saturdays, so can't make it to this one. See you at the next one.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Ive got my request for a comp day in with my sarge. We've got 1 thats been out with a sick kid all week but if she comes back then I can have it and intend to hit this show. So Ive got my fingers crossed. Will only have a week on the new TB 3's but still should be fun.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Can someone post scores while the MECA website is under repair? It seems to only show a couple classes.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

For some reason not all the scores have been being posted on events this year. Odd.
I think Steve Cook 84, Tim Smith 81, myself 75

Not sure about the others


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> This is SQ and Show and Shine only. SPL will be Sunday.
> 
> Who all plans to be there?


Somehow, I always find out about these events after the fact.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Kevin K said:


> For some reason not all the scores have been being posted on events this year. Odd.
> I think Steve Cook 84, Tim Smith 81, myself 75
> 
> Not sure about the others


I had a 72.75

6 weeks before the next one for me. Lot of improvements to make before then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Enjoyed meeting everyone on Sat.
Sorry I had to run off so quickly....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kevin, Kelly...

You guys mind shooting me you scoresheets? I'd like to see if there's anything in there maybe I can help you with.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

bikinpunk said:


> Kevin, Kelly...
> 
> You guys mind shooting me you scoresheets? I'd like to see if there's anything in there maybe I can help you with.


Thanks Erin, I'll do that this afternoon.

To me, it sounded better than it has but score dropped from last time and fixed some issues that had before, guess when fixing those I created others too. I think Kyle did great judging and what he scored matched the car pretty good as I did listen and made more changes when I got home Saturday based on his score and what Steve told me to do as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Did Vinny judge again?


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> Did Vinny judge again?


Kyle judged.

I can send you mine tonight. I do have 2 "hopefull" improvements being shipped today and will be testing out at the Lo-Life show.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

bigbubba said:


> Kyle judged.
> 
> I can send you mine tonight. I do have 2 "hopefull" improvements being shipped today and will be testing out at the Lo-Life show.


I think you got a deal on those 2 improvements.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i need improvement details. lol. group PM is fine.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I wouldn't pay attention to the score from previous events unless the judge was the same. The notes are what can really help


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

KP said:


> Can someone post scores while the MECA website is under repair? It seems to only show a couple classes.


Looks like site has been repaired. Scores for all classes, including this one as well as events, seem to now display all classes (previously, only modified and master were shown).


----------

